
Vulkan API demonstrated on mobile GPUs - alexvoica
http://blog.imgtec.com/powervr/experience-vulkan-graphics-and-compute-at-launch-on-powervr-gpus
======
alexvoica
Source code available at [https://imgtec.com/tools/powervr-early-access-
program/](https://imgtec.com/tools/powervr-early-access-program/)

